# online hop retailer.



## craig86k (26/4/17)

Hi guys im after a bulk online 
hop supplier. 500g per variety or more for the season. If you guys can suggest a good one that would be great. Cheers


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

I know Brewman has 450-500g lots at good prices. Hopdealz just shut down, but may continue with bulk buys from time to time. They both have threads on here. There's NekoBrew in the States, but I heard they may have closed and haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Yob (26/4/17)

That's nickobrew, also unaware of status


----------



## Yob (26/4/17)

brewman - http://www.brewman.com.au/web/showproductlist.asp?catid=2&subcatid=3&subsubcatid=9

Clever Brewing Bloke - http://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/hops

I'd suggest one of these


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

Damn, yep, NikoBrew is no more, due to getting scammed out of money on a brewing system. That's two major bulk hops suppliers for homebrewers down in a short time.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Homebrewing/comments/5pcg4o/so_nikobrew_is_shutting_down/


----------



## Yob (26/4/17)

Mardoo said:


> Damn, yep, NikoBrew is no more, due to getting scammed out of money on a brewing system. That's two major bulk hops suppliers for homebrewers down in a short time.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Homebrewing/comments/5pcg4o/so_nikobrew_is_shutting_down/


hmmm... I wonder if it's old shit head again?


----------



## The hop cartel (26/4/17)

Not sure if this was shared yet....sounds all to familiar!!

Dear Nikobrew customers, Please allow us to explain why things have big a pain in the ass with our website lately and why we are, regrettably, no longer going to be able to serve the brewing community. We at Nikobrew realized that as a family owned, smaller distributor we were going to need to diversify to ride through the changing climate of the hop industry and, because we also just wanted to, we developed a business plan centered around a local brewery. With a significant personal investment and an SBA loan we commenced with all things brewery. We hired a consultant/equipment manufacturer to help us with this project in relation to site inspections/equipment needs/ever changing city regulations/etc. This person signed a contract for consulting services and offered to broker the sale of some equipment we owned in favor of then purchasing a larger, custom system from him. This is, by the way, taking a very long and complicated story and making it short and simple. Through the sale of the smaller piece of equipment this person/company embezzled $60,000 from our SBA money and also sold us a $20,000 piece of absolute garbage keg washer. Despite the valiant efforts of a local sheriff to get criminal charges pressed, as it was a business-to-business transaction it remains a civil case. We have been fighting for over a year to get the money returned and cannot disclose the identity of the persons in question until it is resolved in its entirety. This theft threw the brewery project into a stand-still and exhausted our personal resources. The amount we would win going to court is almost the same as it would cost in legal fees to proceed further. During mediation, we were told almost verbatim by our retired judge mediator that we were 100% in the right, however, without a court order they are not legally required to repay any of the stolen funds and, even with a court order, it is unlikely they’d even have the money to pay back at this point. Saddest of all, it has been brought to our attention that we are not the first company to have this happen, and that this business is in the process even now of doing the exact same thing to at least one other brewery. Our brewery is dead, the SBA wants their money back, and the hops company we’ve nurtured for the past 8 years will be scrapped for parts. On behalf of Niko, Alexis, Scott, Jenn, Chris, and Devin we want to sincerely thank you all for your incredible support the last 8 years. We have honestly loved being your go-to supplier for hops, seeing you all at conventions, supporting the Brewing Network, and getting to know the people in this industry. Now that we are able to announce the closure of Nikobrew, stay tuned for how to get in on our bulk hop liquidation sale. Cheers! Lechyim! Prost!

EDIT TO ADD: we have considered crowd-funding but factoring together the personal investment we have made in addition to the 80k lost there's no way we could raise enough money - the bank is not going to wait. We are getting inundated with well-wishes and condolences and if we don't respond we're not ignoring you!https://www.facebook.com/NIkobrewHops/posts/1644384795577158


----------



## Mardoo (26/4/17)

It appears not to be Mr. Fnut. Just that shit side of human nature.


----------



## Yob (26/4/17)

Na, Micah Rees was probably the silent partner.


----------



## craig86k (26/4/17)

Legends! Cheers


----------



## Clever Brewing Bloke (26/4/17)

Yob said:


> Clever Brewing Bloke - http://www.cleverbrewing.com.au/hops


Thanks for the plug Yob. At the moment we're only doing 100g increments, but with the impending move, it's likely that we'll branch-out into larger sizes, since we'll have more facility for bulk storage.


----------



## Pistolpete01 (26/4/17)

www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au


----------



## Yob (26/4/17)

Clever Brewing Bloke said:


> Thanks for the plug Yob. At the moment we're only doing 100g increments, but with the impending move, it's likely that we'll branch-out into larger sizes, since we'll have more facility for bulk storage.


Do you need a freezer?


----------



## wereprawn (26/4/17)

Pistolpete01 said:


> www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au


Seems they're only open for 3 1/2 hours a week?


----------



## The hop cartel (26/4/17)

wereprawn said:


> Seems they're only open for 3 1/2 hours a week?


 Those hours are set to expand I believe...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/4/17)

Hoppy Days do up to 1kg lots:
https://www.hoppydaysbrewingsupplies.com.au/product-category/hops/


----------



## Clever Brewing Bloke (26/4/17)

Yob said:


> Do you need a freezer?


'Thought you were listing it on eviltree/gumbay??

'Put it to the boss for personal use, but she said we don't need it, despite being able to store a cow or two in it.

Put it to the other boss, but he went quiet on the conversation. I'll have another go at him & let you know.


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/4/17)

Ohhh the hole that has been left by hopdealz closing. 

Seems like we are already feeling the ramifications .


----------



## Beersuit (26/4/17)

Where is your local homebrew shop mate? Have you hit them up to see if the will do a deal on "bulk" hops?


----------

